# R.I.P holly



## ruelly (Aug 28, 2013)

this is holly my dog. I grew up with this dog had her over 13 years but sadly 2 months ago I had to make the hardest decision ever and have her put to sleep. It hurts but It was the best thing we could have done for her as she was old and her organs were failing on her. I have never been faced with that decision before or that sort of loss. some will say "its just a dog" but anyone who has a pet that long they become more than a pet to you, they do become part of your family.

R.I.P holly I will always miss you girl.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Sorry you had to make the decision I know how hard it is, You need to take comfort in know you done what was best for Holly. 

Chin up mate


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

I think anyone who has a dog will understand what a big part of your life they become - you will not find a more loyal companion

Sleep tight beautiful girl x


----------

